# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Bosnian, Croatian, Serbian  clubs

## Tambakis

Double you tee eff? My friend was ranting about these parties or something they have in Milwaukee, Chicago and Detroit nearly every weekend.  http://www.spazdek.com
So who can tell me what exactly these are...do all of the serbs flock here on the weekends? 
he gave me links to these sites hes in there alot... http://www.yuconnect.com http://www.serbnet.com

----------

